# Hobo With a Shotgun



## Ash (Mar 11, 2011)

> A train rolls into its final stop. From one of the freight cars jumps a weary-eyed transient with dreams of a fresh start in a new town. Instead, he lands smack-dab in the middle of an urban hellhole, a place where the cops are crooked and the underprivileged masses are treated like insignificant animals. This is a city where crime reigns supreme, and the man pulling the strings is known only as "The Drake." Along with his two cold-blooded and sadistic sons, Ivan and Slick, he rules with an iron fist, and nobody dares fuck with The Drake, especially not some hobo. Director Jason Eisener's blood-soaked return to the Sundance Film Festival is more than just a nod to the grindhouse flicks of the 1970s and '80s; he ups the ante in a major way, and Rutger Hauer's performance is a legendary display of brutal ass-kicking and meticulous name-taking that is not to be missed.
> 
> In theaters March 25th



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I0HPO7lcWU[/YOUTUBE]



I'm definitely watching this one.


----------



## The Potential (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe you'll end up like me.....*A Hobo With A Shotgun!*

Classic!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 12, 2011)

They just dont know what to make anymore...


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 12, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> They just dont know what to make anymore...



Pretty much

Still better than the average teenage crap tho (i.e red riding hood)


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds cool to me.

Reminds me of Zombieland.


----------



## Brian (Mar 12, 2011)

looks awesome, a must see


----------



## Cal Sweatshirt (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot of the Grindhouse revival movies as of late have been more miss than hit, but I've got pretty high hopes for this one.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

The rise of hollywood exploitation flicks, folks.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like crap.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

Exploitation films aren't supposed to look glossy or coherent. =/


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 25, 2011)

survey on 40-60yo women


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks interesting. I will watch it. Twice.


----------



## Ash (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not playing at ANY of the theaters here.

I hope it comes to DVD quick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Aw, shit. I guess I have to download. 

Damn you, Hollywood, turning me into a pirate.


----------

